#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Προσφορά του Fespa Eurocodes EC2 και EC8 μαζί με Pushover Analysis

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με email που έλαβα πριν λίγο από την εταιρεία ErgoDesign υπάρχει μια πολύ καλή προσφορά του Fespa που περιλαμβάνει αναβάθμιση σε Eurocodes EC2 και EC8 μαζί με Pushover Analysis.

Η προσφορά είναι: *2.200* Ευρώ από αρχική τιμή 3.100 ευρώ.
Ο ΦΠΑ δεν περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή.

Πηγή: *ErgoDesign*

----------

